# The worst places to live in



## orr (Aug 10, 2007)

post here the most horrible places to live in.


for example: (those pic originaly posted by sapmi)


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

ooo damn!! my eyes are bleeding


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

pics are impressive but i don't want to live there :lol:


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I see pictures of these type buildings a lot, but i've never seen what they are like inside?


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

steveowevo said:


> I see pictures of these type buildings a lot, but i've never seen what they are like inside?


You might want to keep it that way :lol: if you think the outside is bad, the inside is usualy much worse!!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

GlasgowMan said:


> You might want to keep it that way :lol: if you think the outside is bad, the inside is usualy much worse!!


Generally it is the oposite.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

How about Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

anywhere that's cold and in the middle of nowhere

i don't like the look of commieblocks but i would rather live in them than on a farm or in suburbia. i think most people would agree considering that this is an urban enthuisiast forum.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

GlasgowMan said:


> You might want to keep it that way :lol: if you think the outside is bad, the inside is usualy much worse!!


No, I think you've got it backwards


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Actually those housing blocks are quite pleasant I'm sure. If you don't want to live there, that's fine. *I'll gladly take your flat and enjoy one of the highest standards of living in the world.* Considering Hong Kong has the highest GDP per capita in Asia and the world's second longest life expectancy, and is amongst the top ranked OECD countries in education.... this certainly isn't depicted in those pictures. These pictures depict tenements which probably cost more than the house many of you live in. They are not even close to a slum... rather they show images from one of the world's true skyscraper cities where a highrise building is not just a showcase item but an facet of daily life. Inside is totally better than outside. Also compared to the sprawling single house suburbs these tenements offer much better amenities such as joined ground level retail, parks and excellent transit connections. How would you know if it would be a horrible place to live in by looking at pictures?

This has been posted a few times... and those photos are photoshopped and cropped to maximize the look of density.

Would you say that it's the worst place to live in... if you knew that within the same city there exists pristine nature where you can regularly see scenes like this?


----------



## orr (Aug 10, 2007)

i guess those skyscrapers are not that bad as they look, but they look prety scary


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

These skyscrapers are a nightmare.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Those pics at the start are cool. I'd love to live there, and have that view from my balcony. I hope they'd be better than most apartments in HK though, I'd want more than a room with a toilet, and nothing else. Throw in a kitchen and a separate bedroom, then I'd love it.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

goschio said:


> These skyscrapers are a nightmare.


No, they're functional and efficient.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> No, they're functional and efficient.


Yeah, thats pretty much all they are. Functional and efficient. Not enough for me.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

goschio said:


> Yeah, thats pretty much all they are. Functional and efficient. Not enough for me.


What is...?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Maybe not the worst but I certainly wouldn't want to live there:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

what the hell is that? No trees at all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I recognize the first batch of photos. They've been discussed in these forums before and the conclusion is a lot of them are Photoshopped and are not real.


----------



## Krist0f (Sep 22, 2006)

Antarctica hands down. Thread closed .


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

^^









































































Now HOW do you find that undesirable?! Those elephant seals make great neighbors!!


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ch.G said:


> I wasn't aware that these types of developments existed in Europe.


Ya me niether..I thought Europe was perfect in every way and North America is the only place where these attrocities take place ?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

steveowevo said:


> WHOA!!! Thats like a nightmare of mine... what if your caustrophobic?


If you're claustrophobic, why would you apply for a space in there?


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G (Aug 4, 2007)

ale26 said:


> Ya me niether..I thought Europe was perfect in every way and North America is the only place where these attrocities take place ?


That's certainly the way it's presented, isn't it?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Krist0f said:


> Antarctica hands down. Thread closed .


Hence no one lives there. :bash:

and to those suburban developments, I know they are a crime against urbanity but to be honest, I would take one of those any day! Those houses are pretty nice on the inside.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Chánov in Most, Czech Republic











Cité Soleil, Port-au-Prince, Haiti










Yutian, Hebei province, China










Benxi, China


----------



## fritz_kaktus (Jun 6, 2007)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Baku is hardly bad place to live in.


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

One of the best places to live:


----------



## orr (Aug 10, 2007)

this pic is amazing!!!


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

^^I think we've got a winner


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

pfff!!! these places are much more pleasant then living in some paradisical island in Pacific Ocean....alone with no women.


----------



## vandik (Feb 13, 2007)

Peru, if you are of european ancestry there's not many people like you and women are really horrible. It's culture it also a piece of crap(with some exceptions) and it's a third world country. On the other hand is cheap, you eat delicius food and with 3500 you live like if you earn 12 000 euros. However I'd rather choose some province in Chile or Argentina before this damn country.


----------



## vandik (Feb 13, 2007)

Aokromes said:


> Near Madrid, Spain:


They should make big skyscrapers so does the price goes down and the space is best aproched :lol:. That way living in europe would become cheaper :nuts:


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

orr said:


> this pic is amazing!!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOAH!!!!!!!!!! :eek2:

This reminds me a lot of Willy Wonka's factory for some reason.


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

Com caneco! said:


> pfff!!! these places are much more pleasant then living in some paradisical island in Pacific Ocean....alone with no women.


I'd rather jerk off to the paradisical beaches for the rest of my life with no women then live in the middle of a factory city where i'll grow up with seven nuts!


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Cardboard City - Belgrade, Serbia :nuts: :


















hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

These are some really nasty places to live in... BTW I don't know what's wrong with HK's highrises? They look really nice (not best but not worst either) so I wouldn't mind living in there :dunno:...


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Ballota said:


> Cardboard City - Belgrade, Serbia :nuts: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bomb there will resolve the problem


----------

